

Y Combinator and The Five (or Six)-Tool Developer - robjama
http://blog.twg.ca/2011/11/yc-five-tool-dev/

======
kyenneti
I am not sure if I could support/let go my team member like you. Very classy
on your part. And Good luck to Dessy on her interview.

~~~
eh_eh
@kyenneti: Thank you. It wasn't an easy process, but we stand by our
principles on this one.

------
trustfundbaby
This is the first time I've heard of programmers being assessed this way
(usually on HN is more about hard core CS concepts and expertise with certain
technologies).

I think its a lot more utilitarian and thought provoking but am interested in
hearing what other HN'ers have to say about it.

~~~
mattmanser
It's bullshit?

Shipping is number 1 for a start.

And anyone who says 'Architecture' in the same article as developer, well,
lets just say the two are kinda mutually exclusive. One's a person who codes,
the other's a person who talks about code but can't do it.

Also, go to their website homepage. Look at the splash screen crying 'we just
starting doing mobile!'. Sooooooooo..... They only just got their own perfect
coders or something?

Realize this article is a total waste of our time.

~~~
eh_eh
Hey Matt, Just like the baseball comparison in our post, our list isn't in a
particular order of importance. I completely agree, shipping is vital.
Regarding your point about Architecture: like I mentioned to @trustfundbaby,
because our team is small and we build multiple apps at once, it's important
that our developers have strong architecture and planning skills. Regarding
our work in mobile: we've been building mobile apps for 2 years, however we've
only recently offered it as a service to our clients. Thanks.

~~~
halostatue
I've debated posting this, but here I go:

If you're currently looking for another person, I think that I've got a fairly
good claim to being a solid 4-tool of 6, and I've done some stuff with a
fifth. I'm also looking for a job since the last one imploded last week. If
nothing else, we could have an interesting conversation over your preferred
beverage at a coffee shop.

------
arsehole
Looks like a happy family.

